# Halloween Yahtzee and Boo-Opoly



## Spooky2damax (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got the new Lillian Vernon catalog, and I was so excited that they came out with Halloween Yatzee and Boo-opoly. How totally cool is that???

I know I am getting both!

Lillian Vernon: Halloween Yahtzee


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Oooo! Thanks, I've been trying to remember the other site I like - Lillian Vernon. 

I got to go look. Bet its great.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Too cool. I'm going to check it out now.....................


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

That looks great! I think that goes on my Xmas list... which of course is full of Halloween stuff!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Love the Halloween Yahtzee! I think it would be great addition to have at my Halloween Party....since we will be inviting kids and this will give them something to do....thanks for the link!


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

I must!!!!!!! have those both!!!!!!!!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I got Boo-opoly for my birthday in May and actually played it for the first time a couple days ago  It is fun, but I have never had patience for a full game of any "opoly" game. LOL!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

They should have called it Moanopoly...


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

That is so awesome! Looks like it's already on back order too, so better order quick!


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*Other Halloween games*

Yahtzee and Opoly has never really tickled my fancy, however here are some of the games that me and the hubby break out each year around Halloween:

Are You A Werewolf?









Are you a werewolf is a great party game! It can accommodate a lot of people and is a blast. The whole idea is that 1-2 people are werewolves, and everybody else is a villager. Each night the werewolves secretly choose one villager to eat, and each morning the mob of villagers chooses one person to string up, in hopes of killing the werewolf. Other characters like a seer add a little extra strategy to the game. But really it's a ball to watch the interactions between the mob as they try to steer suspicion away from themselves and onto someone else.

Mall of Horror









Mall of Horror is a good one for 3-6 people. You are all survivors in a mall when the attack of the zombies begin. The goal is to have the most characters of your color alive at the end of the game. Each character has unique abilities and is worth a certain number of points. Lots of voting takes place in this game, so being able to be diplomatic with your fellow players is a must.... having a chainsaw hiding amongst your gear never hurt anything either.



Gloom









Gloom is for 3-4 people, but with expansions can be extended to accommodate 6. The goal of the game is to make your family as miserable as possible before killing them, while making other peoples families happy. This morbid little game rouses a lot of laughter as stories about each character in the family is spun. Slightly longer game, can take up to 2 hours, depending on how vicious everyone is.



Zombie Fluxx









Zombie Fluxx is a remake of the original game of Fluxx. The premise of this game is that you are trying to be the survivor to complete an ever changing goal ad mist ever changing rules, all the while being thwarted by zombies. Good times, plays quickly, and can accommodate 2-6 players, more if your feeling up to it.



So there is a handful of our Halloween games, were big games in our house hold, and I have a feeling I missed one or two of our Halloween themed games, but thats all that comes to mind at the moment. If anyone is really dying for more I can go wrestle around in the closet and see what I forgot. 

Have fun gaming!
-Handy_Haunter


----------

